# Travelling heating on Rapido 966M



## jonah999 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi

Can anyone help me? I have a 2005 RAPIDO 966M which has a travelling heating system whereby hot air comes out of a grill to heat the inside of the living space whilst driving. It appears to pump hot air into the cab even with the fan dial set to zero and the temp. dial on coldest setting, Has anyone else had a similar problem and what could be the problem??

jonah999


----------



## moch (May 21, 2005)

*966M*

Now there's a funny thing - our 966M does exactly the same thing. As we do most of our travelling in the winter it has never been a problem. The step at the back is always hot after travelling any distance. We didn't buy our Rapido new it was about 9 months old in 2008 when we got it. We made a list of things we wanted sorted but when we mentioned the heat from the grill they said they would have to take a lot of things to bits to sort it - whether that was an excuse or not we decided it wasn't enough of a problem as we didn't want them to take things to bits. Maybe it's a design fault.
Just out of curiosity, does your shower drain ok? Ours has 4 drain holes but is still useless at draining.

Mags


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We have a 2002 925M and have found the habitation heater very useful during cool days, although the lever did break off (and was replaced with a controller from an old Mini [BMC style]).

However, when we travelled a couple of weeks ago, everything seemed to be pumping hot air, even the air-con on low. The rear passenger couldn't decide whether to have the hab "blowing" to try to clear any residual warm air or leave it just filtering through. It took about 20mins before the air seemed to cool down, but it never got cold, because, of course, it could only circulate ambient-temperature air after it had passed through internal pipework, including the engine bay.

Perhaps it will be better once the cold weather returns? :lol:

Enjoy - Gordon


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

Have a look at the heater control valve situated in the engine bay adjacent to the brake servo
Its cable operated and may need some adjustment.
I do not have a problem with mine 
Hope this helps


----------



## jonah999 (Sep 6, 2010)

Mags, In response to your query about the shower - ours does not drain either - the wife tried to have a shower a couple of weeks ago for the first time and the water would not go away. I assume the pipe work under the van will need to be altered to allow a greater fall. It is a niggle which we will try and sort out. 

I've also noticed the air con is not working.... any simple ideas to try first before getting someone to look at it? The normal temperature dial does seem to work though.

Thank you for your replies


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*Air con*

Engine ticking over turn air con on, a fairly loud click should be heard from under bonnet as the compressor clutch engages, if the system is ole or empty of gas clutch will not engage.


----------



## jonah999 (Sep 6, 2010)

thanks weldted for update. i've done what you advised and cannot hear any air con noise when i press the button. i will check the wires going into the air con unit before taking it to someone who knows what they are doing. thanks again


----------



## jonah999 (Sep 6, 2010)

thanks weldted for update. i've done what you advised and cannot hear any air con noise when i press the button. i will check the wires going into the air con unit before taking it to someone who knows what they are doing. thanks again


----------

